
This Is Your Brain on Silence - yarapavan
http://m.nautil.us/issue/16/nothingness/this-is-your-brain-on-silence
======
yarapavan
Two-minute silent pauses proved far more relaxing than either “relaxing” music
or a longer silence played before the experiment started.

